# Xmas break project



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm planning an all glosso 10g during Christmas break, so what light do you recommend? I'm using the ADA system, ferts and substrate. Co2 will be diy until after New Years, here's what I have compiled. I don't really like the diy route.

Satelite fixture 40 watts
JBJ 36 watt clip on fixture

Any others? I want the carpet as flat as it can get, without having to dose too much.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds neat. But honestly I wouldn't even start it until I had the pressurized goodies. You could end up with alot of algae and very little glosso.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I used to have 40 watts, I' think I'm alright. With a 72 watt I'll only blast 72 watts for about 4-5 hours a day.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You should be just fine with the 40 or 36 watt fixture. I have never owned either so I cannot comment on the fixtures themselves, but that amount of light should grow it just fine.

72 watts? Are you considering a 2x36 watt fixture? If so, that could work well, just stagger the lighs, have each one one for 8-9 hours but stagger them so they overlap for 4-5 hours at most.

I would not attempt 72 watts with out press CO2, you could probably pull off 36 watts DIY with out much issue though.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea, I was going to do that dennis, but I don't have time to ge pressurized until after New Years, since I'm going away. So DIY is temporary and I'll see how that goes, and yes, its the ahsupply 2x 36watt kit. So do you think I'll need fans on that?


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

If you mount the ballasts elsewhere, say, under the cabinet then probably not. I recently moved my sister's ballasts out of her canopy and into the stand and it really lowered the temps.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What if the ballast was inside? How many fans then?


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

I would at least say one 80mm fan drawing air out. If not, two, one out and one in. in opposite ends. Just remmeber, the smaller they are, usually, the faster they are. and the faster they are, the louder they are.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't really care about the loudness as long as it's not too loud.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102825&cp=&pg=1&kw=fan&parentPage=search
something like that would do the trick


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How would I wire it then?


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Well its 120VAC, so IT WILL KILL YOU! But you would wire it in the line between the switch and the ballast. That way it will come on when the lights do. That's the simplest way. Some people like to use thermostats and have them only run when it gets hot enough. (little more complicated, not much) Just do it right and take your time and most of all, SEAL THE CONNECTIONS GOOD. I like to use heatshrink tubing and then liquid black tape.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't wire the fan in series with the lights! That would reduce the voltage seen by both the fan and the light. Instead, wire the fan in parallel with the lights, but "downstream" of the switch, so the switch controls both. In other words - connect all of the commons (white wires) together with the incoming white wire. Then connect the incoming black wire to one side of the switch, and the black wires from the fan and from the light to the other side of the switch. You want the switch to turn on and off the hot wire - the black wire - to both the fan and the lights. I hope that is understandable.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Very good point, hoppy. Thanks for taking it further for him.


----------

